# Crown Princess, one month old has mysterious occurance off Port Canaveral today



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

The one month old Crown Princess sailing north off the Florida coast. See John Rogers post for details.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*News release on the incident*

From CNN.com - 

_A cruise ship listed sharply off Port Canaveral, Florida, injuring at least 93 passengers, 16 of them seriously, according to the Cape Canaveral Fire Department.

Two victims were airlifted to local hospitals, according to paramedics that the Coast Guard transported to the ship as it returned to port. Ten ambulances, three helicopters, four buses and mass-casualty trailers were on hand as the vessel arrived at the port. (Watch as the injured are taken off the cruise ship -- :59)

Rosalyn Postel, spokeswoman for port, said some passengers suffered broken bones, but she did not know the extent of other injuries. Princess Cruise Lines, which operates the Crown Princess, said in a statement that there were "numerous reports" of cuts, bruises and fractures. 

The New York-bound ship developed a problem with its rudder, causing it to take a "heavy roll," listing hard to one side about two hours after its departure from Port Canaveral, the Coast Guard said. 

Passenger Carol O'Connell told a Miami, Florida, television station that she saw flooding, overturned tables and broken glass everywhere, according to The Associated Press.

"There were people running for life jackets, and then afterward a lot of people hugging and crying, people looking for children," O'Connell told WTVJ-TV by phone. "The captain sounded so terrified, which led to my feeling of more panic." 

Princess Cruise Lines said in a statement that the incident occurred at about 3:40 p.m. ET

"The ship is safe and seaworthy, and we are currently investigating the cause of the list," the statement said. "We are currently assessing the full extent of passenger injuries and have returned the ship to Port Canaveral to transfer the more seriously affected passengers to a medical facility ashore." 

The statement also said that while the cause of the problem was unknown, "the watertight integrity of the ship has not been compromised, and it is safe for passengers to remain onboard while the ship is alongside in Port Canaveral." 

The Crown Princess was on a nine-day Western Caribbean excursion out of New York, having made stops at Grand Turk, Ocho Rios, on Jamaica, and Grand Cayman Island. Port Canaveral was its last port of call before returning to New York._

Rushie


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

The Captain sounded terrified ? never sailed with one who ever showed it if he was.


----------



## Piero43 (Jun 17, 2005)

How can a "rudder problem" cause such a roll? A ship under rudder "hard over" lists, also heavyly, but not in a way so fast to cause injuries.
It seems to me more likely that the roll has been induced by stabiliser fins fold out and not in "neutral" position.
Piero


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

*Pods it was.*

She has those new bloody pods that redirect thrust like an outboard motor.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Burntisland said:


> She has those new bloody pods that redirect thrust like an outboard motor.[/QUOTE
> 
> In my day we were taught to never expose our private parts to the dock when manovering.
> I think pods are more of a gimmick (invented by people who never have to sail on the ships they design) rather than any real benefit. Look at the vast amount of increased maintenence and spare parts sales for the manufacturers.
> ...


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Toronto Star - 

_Probe launched after cruise ship rolls

PORT CANAVERAL, Fla.—Federal investigators examined a new cruise ship yesterday to try to determine why the 285-metre vessel suddenly rolled to one side, seriously injuring 20 people in a scene that looked like something out of the movie on that night's bill, Titanic.

The U.S. Coast Guard also questioned why authorities first learned of the trouble not from the captain, but from the mother of a passenger who had called her from the ship.

The Crown Princess rolled 15 degrees to its right Tuesday afternoon about 19 kilometres off Port Canaveral, throwing passengers, TV sets and other objects against the deck and walls. The ship slowly came back up after 30 to 40 seconds, by passengers' estimate, then returned to port.

The crew reported a steering problem aboard the 113,000-tonne vessel, which was christened only last month. The ship was sailing through calm seas, and there was no indication that a rogue wave or foul play contributed to the roll, officials said.

The Coast Guard and the National Transportation Safety Board began an investigation.

"We'll look at weather, we'll look at stability issues and we'll look at mechanical issues," Coast Guard Commander James McLaughlin said.

As passengers boarded buses for the airport yesterday, many recounted the terrifying scene. Some sobbed and clutched loved ones.

"Another 20 degrees and I would have been in the water," said Alfred Caproni, of North Adams, Mass., who was on his balcony on the ninth deck. "All the water from the pools was coming right over the edge. It was like Niagara Falls. There were dozens of people with bleeding noses.''

The cruise line reported all 3,100 passengers and 1,200 crew members were accounted for, but the Coast Guard was still verifying that information.

"There is a possibility when you take a roll like that that somebody could have gone overboard," McLaughlin said._

Rushie


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

From the Associated Press

ORLANDO, Fla. - Human error caused a cruise ship to abruptly tilt at sea last week, sending furniture and debris flying about the boat and injuring 240 passengers, a cruise line official said.

Though federal investigations continue, Princess Cruises president Alan Buckelow wrote in a letter to passengers that "the incident was due to human error and the appropriate personnel changes have been made."

No further specifics were given in the letter, which was dated Monday and posted on the company's Web site.

Company spokeswoman Julie Benson said in a telephone interview Tuesday that some crew members had been reassigned, but she declined to give further details.

"The captain remains in command of the ship. We have the utmost confidence in him," she said. "It was an isolated situation and I think passengers generally understand that."

The Crown Princess unexpectedly heeled to its side last week shortly after departing Port Canaveral, where it had stopped before a scheduled return to New York to complete a nine-day Caribbean cruise.

The ship, carrying 3,100 passengers and 1,200 crew, tilted an estimated 16 to 18 degrees, tumbling passengers, chairs, tables and other objects, and seriously injuring at least 20 people.

Those aboard described a terrifying interlude in which they were certain the entire 113,000-ton ship would tip over, and customers received a full refund for the journey.

More than 90 people were taken to hospitals, two with critical wounds. As of Monday all but one had been released.

The ship returned immediately after the incident to Port Canaveral, on Florida's east coast, but departed again for New York two days later and picked up a new load of passengers for a similar, shortened cruise.

"We express our sincerest apologies for this regrettable event, and fully understand that this was a distressing experience for all who were on board," Buckelow wrote in the letter.

A Coast Guard spokesman declined to comment on the cruise line's statement except to say the agency's joint investigation with the National Transportation Safety Board wasn't yet complete.

At the time of the incident, seas were calm. The ship was on autopilot, with its captain, Andrew Proctor, away from the bridge. The company earlier said Proctor has worked for them nearly 35 years and had an "exemplary record."

Princess is one of 12 brands operated by Miami-based Carnival Corp., the world's largest cruise operator. The Crown Princess was christened just last month before embarking on its maiden voyage to the Caribbean from its home terminal in New York's Brooklyn borough.

A similar tilt occurred in February on a ship also operated by Princess. Soon after leaving the Port of Galveston, the 2,600-passenger Grand Princess made an emergency turnaround because a passenger suffered a heart attack. The ship tipped sharply to its side, injuring 37.

The cause of that incident, too, was determined to be human error.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

i read today the fault has been retified a new mate has been signed on,


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Perhaps the company should have its uniform changed to include brown trousers. This would assist in both cases of involuntary hard-a-ports & nasty viruses plus all the other mal-de-cruise problems.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Poor old Human always his fault how he keeps in work I'll never know.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree Jeff, he must be multi talented though, as he appears to have an awful lot of different jobs. I suppose thats the trouble to many jobs, bound to make an error !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Stability, Stability, Stability...........Positive GM, ½ Metre or a little more, may well have helped to prevent this stupidity.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

pete said:


> Stability, Stability, Stability...........Positive GM, ½ Metre or a little more, may well have helped to prevent this stupidity.


Pete, don,t know that it would have prevented the alleged human error, although it may have cut down on the list. Believe the GM on some of these modern cruise ships is in the 3 inch area. Colin


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

mclean said:


> Pete, don,t know that it would have prevented the alleged human error, although it may have cut down on the list. Believe the GM on some of these modern cruise ships is in the 3 inch area. Colin


Your joking? Owners, naval achitects, classification societies chasing the almighty buck. Disasters waiting to happen.

Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

So, the almighty Buck yet again turns into the almighty F**k up . Think about all that compensation that now has to be paid!! And as for a 3" GM, ouch, I must admit I was more used to a couple of feet on the Tramps I once sailed on. How things have advanced (not)....................pete


----------

